# 2 nebulizer treatments and modifiers



## DeniseDenise (Feb 16, 2009)

If two nebulizer treatments with abuteral were administered in the same visit by the same physician, would you code the second J code without a modifier?  Would you list the second nebulizer code 94640 w/ 76 modifier or would you list 94640 once with a x2?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## rachlowe (Feb 16, 2009)

Typicall the 76 modifier is correct, but we have had payors request the qty 2 instead.  We don't bill for the abuterol, so I can't really give advice about that, but I would just change the quantity.


----------



## DeniseDenise (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks 76 mod on neb and just list abuterol once with correct total units!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## tg (Nov 18, 2015)

*76 modifier*

If I am not mistaken, the -76 can't be used for two procedures done at the same session?


----------

